# Ibanez 7 String dxf or dwg



## Stockfoot13 (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a big slab of Bubinga wood and access to a CNC. I really want to CNC an Ibanez guitar body out of it but can't seem to find drawings or CNC files to do it. I really really want to do an Ibanez RGD7UC due to the longer scale length and simplicity of pots and design. Does anyone know where I can get CNC or drawings for it or for a good simple Ibanez 7 string design?

I guess another question is a dxf or dwg enough to get started CNC'ing it as well


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 6, 2014)

i would like to see some of these files myself...


----------



## shikamaru (Dec 7, 2014)

not sure how accurate they are but you may take either the K7 or universe blueprint available here:
Project Guitar :: Downloads


----------



## Stockfoot13 (Dec 7, 2014)

I know that people create these files all the time with CAD Programs to CNC bodies. I know that they aren't allowed to be distributed publicly on the internet due to copyright infringement I believe. I was seeing if anyone has designed an accurate one themselves and if they could get me a file. 

I just have the nicest piece of Bubinga slab lying on the floor and I really want to make a 7 string body out of it!


----------



## jayeshrc (Dec 7, 2014)

Post a picture of that bubinga in the meanwhile


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Dec 7, 2014)

The 7 string body has the same external dimensions as the 6 string. Honestly, if you can't modify the CAD files yourself you're going to have a hard time CNC'ing, unless someone else is doing it for you. You can easily modify those 6 string CAD files to 7 string.


----------



## Stockfoot13 (Dec 7, 2014)

I am willing to take the learning curve to use the CAD program and modify it. I have used the CNC before but pretty simple stuff and making simple cut patterns. I'm guessing the main modification would be the neck pocket size right? So is there a place to grab the Ibanez RGD body model? I'll get a pic of the bubinga up soon!


----------



## shikamaru (Dec 7, 2014)

the RGD has additional contours compared to a standard RG, on the horns and on top.

I know nothing about CNC machines, but if I were you I would do prototypes with inexpensive wood (or MDF ?) before you cut that bubinga, that way you could validate the design

Do you already have a neck to test fit it ?


----------



## Stockfoot13 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah, I was actually planning on doing a bunch of tests cuts a bunch of mdf I have lying around to make absolutely sure it was right. Not yet for the neck, I'm still trying to find a 7 string neck I want. I'm shooting for a longer scale, I really would like to have a 27" scale and a wizard or fast neck profile but not sure where to find that.


----------



## A_Alexandrov (Dec 7, 2014)

Do you want to make only like a 2 dimensional cut or make the whole body including pickup routes , carvings and other 3 dimensional stuff?
In the first case you need just a DXF, DWG file. But if you want to make a 3d shape you usually need an STL file.

Again in the first case it is not so difficult drawing, that can be made on many vector drawing programs, but if you want a 3d shape it is far more complicated


----------



## Stockfoot13 (Dec 7, 2014)

I guess I would want the STL file then. I have no problem making a template and using a router with a flush trim bit if I just wanted the outside shape. What I am more concerned with is extreme accuracy doing the pickup cutouts, neck pocket, and everything else. So I figured I would just do the whole thing on a CNC if I could get a 3D file


----------



## A_Alexandrov (Dec 7, 2014)

Stockfoot13 said:


> I guess I would want the STL file then. I have no problem making a template and using a router with a flush trim bit if I just wanted the outside shape. What I am more concerned with is extreme accuracy doing the pickup cutouts, neck pocket, and everything else. So I figured I would just do the whole thing on a CNC if I could get a 3D file



You will hardly find a 3d stl file for this guitar over the internet. Unless Ibanez agree to give you one 

And I think you need some experience with CNC to make this shapes, and calculate the neccessary paths and tools.

Other than that I can try and make you a 3d file of the body with the pickup routes and pocket with dimension you want, but the carving and shapes will not be absolutely 100% correct just by looking from pictures on the internet.


----------



## Stockfoot13 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have worked with the cutting tool paths before and understand the time I will have to invest to make it happen. I figured there werent any officialy STL files but simply wondering if someone has made one with the correct dimensions and correct accuracy for the neck pocket, pots, and pickup cutouts. That would be awesome if you could help me out! Even it if's just a start I can modify further later


----------



## turenkodenis (Dec 7, 2014)

I think i can help you to start you project with this:







Links:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39767378/blueprints/RGD_7_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_26.5.dwg

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39767378/blueprints/RGD_7_HT_24_HH_BoltOn_26.5.dxf
Good luck!


----------



## Stockfoot13 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you turenkodenis! This is what I was trying to find. The dwg file works but the dxf link doesn't. How do you get these drawings?


----------



## turenkodenis (Dec 8, 2014)

Stockfoot13 said:


> Thank you turenkodenis! This is what I was trying to find. The dwg file works but the dxf link doesn't. How do you get these drawings?



there you go blueprints in archive:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39767378/blueprints/blueprints.rar

I'm making them in CorelDraw by myself


----------



## Stockfoot13 (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow sir, all I can say is amazing work! You have some serious talent! Have you ever constructed or used a CNC on these plans you have?


----------



## A_Alexandrov (Dec 8, 2014)

You can't use these to make a 3d shape, but they are a great start and you can use them to make a routing jigs.

Still there are some things you should consider:
I assume you are going to use one piece unpainted bubinga for the body. In this case if you rout the cable paths for the pickups and cavities as they are on the blueprint, they are going to be visible. You may need to make a different cavitie in order to have one piece body.

Second, are you gonna use the same type of bridge with thru the body holes?
The same scale lenght?
The same neck joint?


----------



## turenkodenis (Dec 8, 2014)

Stockfoot13 said:


> Wow sir, all I can say is amazing work! You have some serious talent! Have you ever constructed or used a CNC on these plans you have?



Unfortunately I have no experience with CNC machines. Possibly in the future)
If you have any suggestions to change my drawings, anything about your specifications. I am helping with drawings for guitar luthiers such as you like so feel free. I'll be glad to help.

And thank you.


----------



## Stockfoot13 (Dec 8, 2014)

I was assuming you can make 3D models based off of them. Import the 2d file to scale and then start shaping adding a Z axis right? I can at least start off by making my first 2D cut of the cutout of the body shape with the dxf or dwg file.

I'm going to make my own neck with a larger 27" scale but the same joint. Also going to do a different style bridge which I knew I would have to modify.


----------



## shikamaru (Dec 9, 2014)

well, you would need to have a cross section too, but yeah the measurements of the body depth, pickup cavities are quite standard I assume, the contours on the other hand won&#8217;t be so easy to do I think. I&#8217;m especially worried about the lower horn which is contoured on each side (front and back) and is a critical area.


----------



## malevol777 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi, anybody have the files ??? the links not work you can reupload, Thanks


----------



## turenkodenis (Mar 16, 2017)

malevol777 said:


> Hi, anybody have the files ??? the links not work you can reupload, Thanks



Hi!
Can you please tell me what exactly do you need. 
Will make blueprint ASAP for you special.


----------



## odibrom (Mar 16, 2017)

shikamaru said:


> well, you would need to have a cross section too, but yeah the measurements of the body depth, pickup cavities are quite standard I assume, the contours on the other hand wont be so easy to do I think. Im especially worried about the lower horn which is contoured on each side (front and back) and is a critical area.



turenkodenis drawing are awesome and include some cross sections also. From here, one could import these drawing into AutoCAD*. AutoCAD imports several different file types, vector PDFs included**, so, here you go.

* - Autodesk has free licences for students an teachers, so go grab one (they won't check your scholarship status).

** - The imported result may need a little tinkering on layer management and object type, but works well as a base template to do the 3D stuff. Scaling to correct dimensions is also needed.


----------

